# X Trail flasher location



## ev3ts (Sep 7, 2006)

Anyone know where the flasher relay is on a 2005 RHD X trail? Its "under the dash on the drivers side". I can hear it but can't see anything !

Thanks.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

In the bushes, wearing a trench-coat, behind the grassy knoll!
Sorry...


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

Well...you're probably not going to like hearing this, but it should be under the instrumentation panel.
That is...behind the actual guages and such.


----------

